# whats the little arrows inside the wifi mean on the staus bar



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry for the noob question


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe that is to notify that there is activity. like whenever you load something from the wifi connection the little arrow pops up to inform you of activity on the wifi connection.

I'm not %100 and havent even used ICS yet.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for the quick response


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that he is correct, that it is currently accessing that form of data. My 4 g bar does the same

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes they are both correct if you look closely. there is one the goes up and one that goes down. same is on your cellular bars. it just shows which way you are passing data up or down.
I kinda like them


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys for the answer


----------

